# Bachmann 4-4-0/2-6-0 Couplers



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

While in the 'get them out of the box and running' mode, I decided to get my Bachmann Spectrum 4-4-0 and 2-6-0 running and need to convert the couplers to Kadees. I have checked the Kadee site and not happy with their proposed conversion approach. Has anyone converted either of these locos (the tenders are identical) to Kadee couplers?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What size couplers? "G" or "1?"

I installed the #1 scale couplers on mine, just using the standard draft gear and cutting and shimming so it would fit at my standard height (1 3/16" centerline). That's a different height than Kadee's "standards" for their couplers. I'd have to grab the tender to take a look to see if there was anything fancy I did, but I don't recall there being anything. I did remove the rear step that's on the back.

Ah ha! Here's a photo:










The coupler is an Accucraft 1:32 coupler (scales to a 3/4-size coupler in 1:20.3; prototypical for many narrow gauge railroads). The draft gear on this and the standard Kadee #1 coupler is identical.

You can see where I cut away the bottom of the link-and-pin coupler pocket to clear the new coupler. I also left off the top of the draft gear to the rear of the frame. I likely used the mount on the underside as the "lid" for the pocket. 

Later,

K


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

I went the easy way and installed a Kadee 784, large offset coupler on the truck tongue. It required no modifications, lines up real good with gauge and works great. Doesn't look as good as Kevin's though.










Doc


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Now got some ideas to work on.


----------

